# How many books in the Enneads?



## RamistThomist (Jun 20, 2014)

I am reading Plotinus's _Enneads_ and given the title, I expected there to be 9 books or sections. My edition (Books of the Western Tradition) only has six. Did Plotinus die before finishing?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 20, 2014)

An Ennead is a group of 9. The Six Enneads make up the 54 (6 x 9) treatises Plotinus wrote. Also, the works come to us through Porphyry, who was the one who edited them and selected their arrangement.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 20, 2014)

CharlieJ said:


> An Ennead is a group of 9. The Six Enneads make up the 54 (6 x 9) treatises Plotinus wrote. Also, the works come to us through Porphyry, who was the one who edited them and selected their arrangement.



Thank you.


----------

